# New B.a.d. Contact



## gava (12/12/11)

Hey Guys,

When Trav left i put my hand up for the B.A.D club contact... With a growing family and not as much time as I use to have I can't give attention required to this club.
Does anyone want to take the leadership of B.A.D? 

cheers
Gavin.


----------



## pmash (12/12/11)

Unfortunately, nobody in the Bendigo area seems to have the time.
I have asked previously, to meet and join B.A.D. members......0..!!!!


----------



## Lecterfan (12/12/11)

I know it's a fair hike, but if you'd rather keep it more regional than urban you can always feel free to make contact with any B.A.R. members/meetings etc - we catch up pretty regularly and you can generally find somewhere to unroll a swag or maybe try and get 3-4 people together and draw lots for who gets to drink from the thimble all night!

I know it would be infinitely preferable to have an active B.A.D., but I just thought I'd throw it out there. My brewing has improved in leaps and bounds since regularly meeting with other people, tasting, talking etc etc...it really is worthwhile chasing up, you only need 3 or 4 active people to catch up regularly and then make the odd Melbs case swap and soon both confidence and technique have improved tenfold.

Best of luck :beer:


----------



## pmash (14/12/11)

Lecterfan said:


> I know it's a fair hike, but if you'd rather keep it more regional than urban you can always feel free to make contact with any B.A.R. members/meetings etc - we catch up pretty regularly and you can generally find somewhere to unroll a swag or maybe try and get 3-4 people together and draw lots for who gets to drink from the thimble all night!
> 
> I know it would be infinitely preferable to have an active B.A.D., but I just thought I'd throw it out there. My brewing has improved in leaps and bounds since regularly meeting with other people, tasting, talking etc etc...it really is worthwhile chasing up, you only need 3 or 4 active people to catch up regularly and then make the odd Melbs case swap and soon both confidence and technique have improved tenfold.
> 
> Best of luck :beer:




Cheers mate, thanks for the offer! I very nearly did come down to one of the meetings you guys had at that park somewhere on the outskirts of town a few months ago.
It may be a little too far to make regular trips down there for me seeing as my only transport is a light truck. BUT , I did make the trip once just to check out your LHBS.
So not beyond the realms....

Again, cheers.


----------



## vic45 (14/12/11)

pmash said:


> Cheers mate, thanks for the offer! I very nearly did come down to one of the meetings you guys had at that park somewhere on the outskirts of town a few months ago.
> It may be a little too far to make regular trips down there for me seeing as my only transport is a light truck. BUT , I did make the trip once just to check out your LHBS.
> So not beyond the realms....
> 
> Again, cheers.



Pretty sure the next B.A.R. meeting will be in Creswick early next year. That would be less than 1 hour? from Bendigo.


----------



## pmash (14/12/11)

OK, Thanks Vic , I will keep my eyes open for your next meet, cos there's nothing better than talking about , drinking and makin' beer :beer:


----------



## big78sam (14/12/11)

pmash said:


> Unfortunately, nobody in the Bendigo area seems to have the time.
> I have asked previously, to meet and join B.A.D. members......0..!!!!




I'm still up for a brew day/meet up/beer swap next year given enough notice. Cameron (notung) did offer to host one one but the date didn't work with people. There was a hint of another competition being organised by the "Better beer for Bendigo" crew next year. Maybe we just need that as an excuse to catch upl I'll have to dig up the email with details.

Unfortunately I'm with Gava - having a 2 year old and 8 week old at home means I have little time to take on ownership of any of this as well...


----------



## wakkatoo (15/12/11)

vic45 said:


> Pretty sure the next B.A.R. meeting will be in Creswick early next year. That would be less than 1 hour? from Bendigo.



This is correct on both fronts. My brewery man-cave shed gets built next week so I'll be having a bit of a 'shed warming' with the B.A.R fellas. Anyone from B.A.D is more than welcome to attend. Before B.A.R got up and running I did attend the first ever meeting of B.A.D at Kleiny's place so I guess I'm still a 'member'?!

No date is fixed as yet except that it will be late Feb/early March and will more than likely be a Sunday arvo type thingy.


----------



## notung (19/1/12)

gava said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> When Trav left i put my hand up for the B.A.D club contact... With a growing family and not as much time as I use to have I can't give attention required to this club.
> Does anyone want to take the leadership of B.A.D?
> ...



Hey Gav, I think I'm a bit like you now! My baby boy arrived 3 weeks ago and I'm already finding my life changing a bit. I'm just going to try hard to keep brewing at home on a semi-regular basis but would still like to be hearing from other brewers in the area. I might not be able to make very many events but when the time is right I will will certainly be inviting people who are interested to come around to my place when I'm brewing.

If anyone is able to open their doors (or shed doors) in the next little while I still have lots of hops donated by mrpolly to distribute among the group (nice stuff too). Anyone?




wakkatoo said:


> This is correct on both fronts. My brewery man-cave shed gets built next week so I'll be having a bit of a 'shed warming' with the B.A.R fellas. Anyone from B.A.D is more than welcome to attend. Before B.A.R got up and running I did attend the first ever meeting of B.A.D at Kleiny's place so I guess I'm still a 'member'?!
> 
> No date is fixed as yet except that it will be late Feb/early March and will more than likely be a Sunday arvo type thingy.



Hey wakkatoo, of course you're still a member if you want to be! Whatever you and the others are doing in Ballarat must be working though, as your brewing club sounds nice and active. One day when I am able (not for a while it seems) I would love to come down to a brewday or one of your swaps!


----------



## Lecterfan (19/1/12)

Feb 19th at Wakkas! Only got as far as Creswick to go!


----------



## wakkatoo (20/1/12)

notung said:


> Hey wakkatoo, of course you're still a member if you want to be! Whatever you and the others are doing in Ballarat must be working though, as your brewing club sounds nice and active. One day when I am able (not for a while it seems) I would love to come down to a brewday or one of your swaps!



As Richard said, next get-together is on Feb 19th. Linky HERE

BAD brewers welcome!


----------



## mmmyummybeer (20/1/12)

notung said:


> Hey Gav, I think I'm a bit like you now! My baby boy arrived 3 weeks ago and I'm already finding my life changing a bit. I'm just going to try hard to keep brewing at home on a semi-regular basis but would still like to be hearing from other brewers in the area. I might not be able to make very many events but when the time is right I will will certainly be inviting people who are interested to come around to my place when I'm brewing.
> 
> Congratulation on the new addition notung.
> 
> We seem to be in the same vote as far as time goes, With work and a little one, it can be a real struggle just to get time to brew, even when it is high on the priority list. I'd love to catch and talk and drink beer but being a shift worker as well makes it even harder when I alway's seem to be rosted on to work the day I need off. so until the chance arrives I will just have to keep brewing and hoping. I don't know about B.A.R. but B.A.D members seem to be pretty widely spread with only a few actually in Bendigo and most in the surrounds. I'm sure if we all hang in there an keep the club alive it will kick of again at a later date, its seems to be more a struggle from lack of time and certainly not from lack of enthusiasm. Thanks B.A.R for the offer its great to see the home brew willing to welcome other brewers, got to love the home brew spirit and comradeship .


----------



## big78sam (20/1/12)

Yes congrats Cameron. He was only 9 weeks after our little girl!


----------



## mmmyummybeer (20/1/12)

Hi Sam,

I see you have got a Holgate Nut Brown Ale Clone, did you hear Ian on the Can you brew it podcast?, would have been a fun beer to brew, hope it turned out good.


----------



## big78sam (20/1/12)

mmmyummybeer said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> I see you have got a Holgate Nut Brown Ale Clone, did you hear Ian on the Can you brew it podcast?, would have been a fun beer to brew, hope it turned out good.



Brewed exactly to the CYBI podcast, except that I used Wyeast 1084, rather than US05. It turned out pretty close, but the real thing it a bit smoother than mine. Maybe because I let the macadamias go a bit too brown when roasting. The wife loves it.


----------



## callio (15/3/12)

I am in Bendigo, and would love to meet up with some brewers for advice and what not, but I am afraid I'd be the only girl.... is there any other bendigo ladies brewing out there?


----------



## Kleiny (16/3/12)

callio said:


> I am in Bendigo, and would love to meet up with some brewers for advice and what not, but I am afraid I'd be the only girl.... is there any other bendigo ladies brewing out there?



Callio

mmmyummybeer from Echuca is one who regularly made it to meetings, however the Bendigo club seems to have slowed up a bit in recent times, try sending her a PM. (She posted a couple of post up).

Kleiny


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (19/4/12)

Hi all,

I have just moved to the area (Heathcote) from Sydney where I was an active ISBer (Inner Syd Brewer). I am interested in the occasional meet. I am more than happy to host one myself - the last one I did with the home-made sausages seemed to go down OK. I'll keep an eye on this site.

Callio - don't feel daunted by mixing with us blokes. There are some great women brewers up in Sydney. The sisterhood tends to have more refined olfactory senses and are better brewers because of it. You would be very welcome in any of the clubs that I have interacted with.

Cheers

EB


----------

